# Agility fun



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

So, Maya and I signed up at Zoom Room for some agility classes (just for fun.. its not "real" agility). 

Maya has never done any agility before, aside from a tunnel I have at home and some jumps in obedience training. We went for our evaluation at Zoom Room and the moment I let her off the leash, she just started running around and doing all of the equipment on her own!! A frame, tunnels, dog walk, etc. 

In amazement the owner of the place said, "Ok.. well clearly you can skip the intro class."

We started Agility 2 and yesterday ( after our second Agility 2 class) the owner said that Maya is too advanced for that and she should move into the highest level!! 

We went today for a private gym and Maya did amazing with all of the equipment. She was able to run the course with only verbal commands and minimal gesturing. I even got her to love the seesaw (after being initially terrified). 

She has a lot of work to do.. and its just for fun... but YAY!! We will be in the Agility league in no time!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like your girl is a natural, and having fun is what it is all about. Being that the two of you are enjoying it together makes it even more fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a great story! 

I only started agiity for fun too. But we had so much fun, and I started having my friends who were going to trials come back with all the ribbons and great stories, and since my dog was WAY BETTER  than theirs my competitive spirit wanted to join in.

If you are thinking at all about maybe going to a show in the future, make sure you are attending the best classes you can afford WITH AN INSTRUCTOR WHO GOES TO AGILITY SHOWS. Those people know that agility is only about 25% the equipment the other 75% is about the HUMAN part of the team. We need to learn with how to direct our dogs in the spaces between the equipment so they get the correct directions at the correct time so they can be on the correct obstacle.

Won't make any difference that my dog did a perfect teeter if what they were supposed to take was the tunnel!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How fun and exciting for both of you!


----------



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!

I would LOVE to compete in Agility, but right now we are working towards our CD and the classes and at home training are very intense, time consuming and stressful! (Although fun), so the agility is our fun-non competition thing to use to de-stress and just play. 

We belong to a training club with a very good agility team, so maybe once we get this pesky CD out of the way that will be our next step! 

Maya is very FAST and sometimes thinks HER course is better than MY course, so if we decide to do it for competition I think we will have plenty to work on


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like so much fun!! Good luck to Maya!

I remember when I took my 5mo old lab to an back yard agility birthday party with all these "expert" dogs and my little guy won 1st place in every event they had. The handlers were not happy but were impressed with him. If I had not had two babies at home I may have tried taking a class with him.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like so much fun!

My dream is to compete in agility some day. 
It's on my bucket list "compete and place in a dog show".. I've had to clarify to my husband that by "dog show" I mean anything from conformation to dog sport... but I guess for it to be realistic, I need to narrow it down some. LOL


----------

